# Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 29.8.11)



## Cayman XT (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Neuer Tablet PC von Dell » Dell, Tablet-PC, Gerät, Markt, Geräts, Unternehmen » Tablet-PC-Vergleich.net)

Der User "Patze" war freundlich genug uns mit neuen Informationen und Bildern zu versorgen. Hier geht's zu seinem Beitrag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-2tes-update-vom-14-8-11-a-3.html#post3331695

Geizhals.at listet nun auch den "U2312HM" für 290€. Er wird dort mit einem Bild des U2311H angezeigt, aber bei Besuch des Anbieters sieht man, dass es sich um das neuere Modell handelt: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM, 23" | Geizhals.at EU

Mehrere Reviews vom U2412M sind nun vorhanden:

PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2412M
Dell U2412M review - FlatpanelsHD
Dell U2412M Review

Die Specs der Modelle U2312HM und U2212HM werden in Kürze aktualisiert...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2'tes Update vom 14.8.11: Im Internet ist ein Video aufgetaucht, das ab 4:25 den U2412M präsentiert. Leider handelt sich die Sprache um Niederländisch (vermutlich!):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SoRDSB0ifWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update vom 14.8.11: Seit dem 9.8. ist ein Review des U2412M auf FlatpanelsHD vorhanden. Positiv hervorzuheben seien das IPS-Panel und die Bildqualität, sowie die guten Werkseinstellungen, die ergonomischen Merkmale, das 16:10-Format, der Preis, kein ernstzunehmendes Clouding und der Stromverbrauch. Der Monitor sei für die Bereiche Grafikdesign, Fotografie und CAD geeignet. Den vollständigen Review könnt ihr auf folgender Seite einsehen:

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1312883832

Darüber hinaus hat der User "butter_milch" auf den Shoppreis bei geizhals.at hingedeutet. Der Bildschirm wird dort für 309,90€ gelistet.

Quelle: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/665211 

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update vom 7.8.11: Zunächst einmal ein Danke an den User "skuttner" für seine Aufmerksamkeit. Der U2412M wird auf der offiziellen Dell-Seite für 343,91€ inkl. MwSt vertrieben (angeblich 289€ ohne MwSt). Ein kostenloser Versand ist im Angebot enthalten und das Produkt käme in 5-7 Tagen beim Kunden an.​ 
Quelle: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=609031&~ck=baynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update vom 5.8.11: PRAD hat heute bekannt gegeben, dass sie die Möglichkeit hatten den U2412M zu testen. Der Review wird ab dem 22.8.11 für alle verfügbar sein, während für eine kleine Vergütung von 2,50€ der Test jetzt schon einsehbar ist. PRAD spricht darüber hinaus von "einem Inputlag unter einer Millisekunde", was sehr ordentlich klingt. Außerdem erwähnt PRAD "Die Displays dieser Familie zeichnen sich  durch ihre konsequente Ausrichtung auf den Office-Betrieb aus:  Seitenverhältnis 16:10 statt 16:9", was bisherige Informationen über die Modelle U2312HM und U2212HM in den Schatten stellt. Es sei denn, sie beziehen sich auf das "M" statt das "HM", was suggerieren lässt, dass PRAD bzw. Dell da klar eine Linie zwischen den 16:9- und 16:10-Format-Bildschirmen zieht.

Quelle: http://www.prad.de/new/news/shownews_tft4568.html
Test: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-dell-u2412m-summary.html?c=1&id=575

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Update vom 4.08.2011: Mittlerweile ist der UK-Preis des U2412M bekannt (Online-Shops). TFT Central zufolge wird der Monitor für 299£ den Besitzer wechseln. Ungefähr 130£ billiger soll er verglichen mit dem U2410 sein, was den Bildschirm sehr wettbewerbsfähig mache. Verfügbarkeit sei ab nächster Woche gegeben. Somit hofft TFT Central auf einen umfangreichen Test im Laufe der nächsten Woche.

Quelle: LCD and TFT Monitor News

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2'tes Update vom 22.07.2011: Hier sind wie angekündigt die offiziellen Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...sch-update-vom-4-08-2011-a-2.html#post3234499

Update vom 22.07.2011: Wieder einmal meldet sich TFT Central und verweist auf ein Update auf der offiziellen Dell-Seite. Dort ist seit kurzem der U2412M samt Preis und Spezifikationen gelistet und bestätigt einige Dinge, die TFT Central zuvor korrigiert hatte. Dementsprechend handelt es sich beim besagten Modell doch noch um einen 16:10-Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200.

Dass der U2412M nicht unbedingt als Nachfolger für den U2410 anzusehen sei, ist hingegen neu. Der U2410 werde weiterhin mehr Features und z.B. den "Adobe-Wide-Gamut-RGB-Farbraum" bieten, während der U2412M eher ein Ergänzungsprodukt darstelle, welches viel mehr die Produktpalette um die derzeitigen Markttrends wie "LED", etc. vervollständigen solle. Dell.com gibt einen Preis von 399 US-Dollar an.

TFT Central vermutet, dass sie in den nächsten Wochen ein Testmodell zugeschickt bekommen werden, da das Auftreten des Monitors auf der offiziellen Website ein Indiz für ein baldiges Release sei.

Bilder folgen ab 12 Uhr...

(Die Spezifikationsliste wurde um die neuen Erkenntnisse erweitert.)

Quellen: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/24.htm#dell_u2412m_price, Dell UltraSharp U2412M Monitor with LED Details

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2'tes Update vom 12.07.2011: FlatpanelsHD gibt als Quelle zwar TFT Central an, aber stellt nun eine Behauptung auf, der sie sogar in ihrem eigenen Artikel widersprechen. Demnach heißen die drei Modelle angeblich "nur noch" U2412*M*, U2312*M* und U2212*M* (statt ...*HM*). Dieser Aussage wird aber wenig später mit dem Satz "_The 24-inch U2412*HM* will also feature..._" widersprochen. Meiner Meinung nach klingt TFT Centrals Aussage, dass nur das 24" Modell ohne das "H" erscheinen wird viel plausibler. Sowohl TFT Central als auch FlatpanelsHD werden versuchen so schnell wie möglich an Samples zu kommen, die sie dann testen können. Fortsetzung folgt...

Übrigens: Das erste Bild, was ich euch vorgestellt habe, gab es anscheinend schon am 08.07.2011 auf "PC Monitors". Außerdem sei es bis zu den Releasedates nicht mehr allzu lang.

Quellen: http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1310381685, The Dell U2412M - Dell's mystery monitor driver | PC Monitors

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update vom 12.07.2011: Gerade einmal drei Tage sind nach den ersten genaueren Infos zum U2412M vergangen und TFT Central bietet nun erste Bilder des 24" Modells. Die beiden ersten Bilder lassen annehmen, dass Dell als OSD-Kontrolltasten runde, schwarze Knöpfe statt Sensortasten (touch-sensitive) verwendet, die, wie gewohnt, auf der unteren Hälfte des rechten Monitorrands platziert wurden. Dies sind die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas später wurden dann weitere Bilder und Informationen hinzugefügt, die die Eigenschaften des U2412M vervollständigen. Jetzt erstmal die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bekannte mattschwarze Design und ein schmaler Rand fallen zunächst auf. Bei der Panelbeschichtung handelt es sich den unten angegebenen Spezifikationen entsprechend um "(standard) AG coating" (deutsches Wort ist mir leider nicht bekannt !?). Von der Rückseite aus kann man die silberne Monitorhalterung sehr gut erkennen. Das ovale "Loch" könne man für Kabelmanagement verwenden. Das Versetzen in den Portrait-Modus, Neigen, Schwenken und Anpassen der Höhe seien bei diesem Display möglich. Auf dem vorletzten Bild sind die Anschlüsse D-Sub, DVI und DisplayPort zu erkennen. Das erste Seitenbild zeigt zwei USB-Anschlüsse. Einen Kartenleser wie beim U2410 wird es nicht geben. Der Monitor hinterlasse insgesamt einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Angeblich werde es nur ein 24" Modell in dieser Serie geben und das sei der U2412M (16:10). Die Spezifikationsliste wurde aktualisiert. Neue Informationen folgen in etwa 9 Stunden... (Sorry für die womöglich schlechte Ausdrucksweise; Schlafen ist angesagt ...)

Quellen: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/24.htm#u2412m_images, http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/24.htm#dell_u2412m_info

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update vom 10.07.2011: TFT Central hat nun eine vorherige Aussage korrigiert. Demnach käme das Modell "U2412*HM*" doch noch wie gewohnt mit einem Seitenverhältnis von 16:10 (1920x*1200* statt 1920x*1080*), was sich dementsprechend auch auf den Namen auswirkt (U2412*M*). Diese Information sei 100%'ig bestätigt worden. Außerdem gibt es beim U2412M nun eine genauere Angabe für die Abdeckung des NTSC-Farbraums, die ich unten bei den Spezifikationen eingefügt habe. Release-Datum und Preise sind weiterhin nicht bekannt. Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.

Quelle: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/24.htm#dell_u2412m_specs

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hauptartikel:

Laut mehreren Seiten wird Dell im vorletzten Quartal dieses Jahres seine Refreshs der UltraSharp-Modellreihe, genauer gesagt für die Modelle U2211H, U2311H und U2410 herausbringen. Die Namensgebung scheint sich in etwa an den "Vorgängermodellen" zu orientieren. Demnach lauten die neuen Namen U2212HM, U2312HM und U2412M. Alle Monitore kommen mit einem e-IPS Panel und W-LED Backlight. Darüber hinaus, da das "H" bei den Modellnamen ein Indikator für 16:9-Displays sei, käme der U2412HM dieses Mal nicht mehr mit dem gewohnten Seitenverhältnis 16:10. Er habe dementsprechend eine Auflösung von 1920x1080. Das "M" deute übrigens auf das e-IPS Panel hin. Laut Gerüchten seien die Displays zudem noch dünner als vorher. Hierfür sei das e-IPS Panel verantwortlich. Ein niedrigerer Stromverbrauch klinge durch den Einsatz von LEDs ebenfalls nicht abwegig. Preise und Bilder sind noch nicht vorhanden. Genaueres folgt...



> U2212HM
> 
> Größe: 21,5"
> Panel: e-IPS  mit W-LED Backlight
> ...





> U2312HM
> 
> Größe: 23"
> Panel: e-IPS  mit W-LED Backlight
> ...





> U2412M
> 
> Größe: 24" (60.96 cm)
> Panel: e-IPS mit W-LED Backlight (LM240WU8-SLA2)
> ...




Beweis: vostro 3300 - Dell - Search - All Dell.com

Quellen: LCD and TFT Monitor News, Dell U2412M, U2312HM & U2212HM coming - FlatpanelsHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  (Quelle: Dell UltraSharp)

MfG 'XT​


----------



## Pumpi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch...*

Hatte mich bei der Überschrift schon gefreut, endlich Großbildkino ohne Heizeffekt (LED).

So ein Sommer mit knapp 100Watt schluckendem single Panel ist nicht gerade eine Heiz/Leistungs optimalistik 

Aber wenn es bei den kleinen richtig los geht mit LED, dann wird es bei den großen ja auch nicht mehr lange dauern 

Wollen wir hoffen das der sinnvolle anti Nackenstarre Trend weiter geht und 21:9 @ 34" endlich kommt.


----------



## Cayman XT (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch...*

Ein "U2712HM" würde mir schon reichen. Wenn die dann auch noch den Inputlag in den Griff kriegen, ist er gekauft (Es sei denn bis dahin gibts schon was besseres - 27" 2560x1440 H-IPS mit (O)LED und 3D ohne Brille ).

'XT


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch...*

120hz wäre noch die Krönung. 
Wobei ich aktuell mit meinem U2311H soweit glücklich bin.


----------



## Cayman XT (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch...*

Update!!1! 10.07.2011! (Siehe Artikel!)

Ich halte mich an mein Wort  (Stichwort: "Genaueres folgt...")...

'XT


----------



## Cayman XT (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update 2: 12.07.2011)*

Update 2: 12.07.2011 (Siehe Artikel!)

Bis in 9 Stunden x)...

'XT


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update 2: 12.07.2011)*

hab schon viel gutes von den gingern gehört und langzeitig diesen 23... dingens da ins auge gefasst. gibts da irgendwo offizielle tests zu? wenn der 24... ned allzu teuer is, wäre der für mich sogar erste wahl, wegen der auflösung. bin halt nur immer skeptisch bei solchen preisen. der 23... mit teurem isp dingsbums panel kostet ned mehr wie herkömmliche "billig"-tn's. daher wären paar meinungen (user, offizielle tests) echt kuhl. nur hab ich kein plan, wos so tests gibt. kenn nur prad un da hatt ichn damals ned gefunden ^^


----------



## ad_ (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update 2: 12.07.2011)*

@ DarkMo: Zu den obengenannten "überarbeiteten" Modellen wirst Du auch die nächste Zeit noch keine Tests finden.



> Laut mehreren Seiten wird Dell im vorletzten Quartal dieses Jahres seine  Refreshs der UltraSharp-Modellreihe, genauer gesagt für die Modelle  U2211H, U2311H und U2410 herausbringen.


Tests der aktuellen:

PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2311H
PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2410
PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2711


----------



## Cayman XT (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update 2: 12.07.2011)*



DarkMo schrieb:


> gibts da irgendwo offizielle tests zu?


 
Wie ad_ schon gesagt hat, könnten erste Reviews noch ein wenig dauern. Stell dir einfach einen U2410 mit neuem Namen, weniger Stromverbrauch, dem neuen Design und vllt. sogar besseren Specs. vor . Sei aber nicht zu optimistisch ^^...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2'tes Update: 12.07.2011 (Siehe Artikel!)

Mehr gibbet im Web irgendwie net ...

'XT


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (2'tes Update vom 12.07.2011)*

najo, bis ich mir son ding leisten kann geht der mond eh noch öfters unter ^^ aber schonma thx für die info. hab mir mal die tests durchgelesen. den 23er für ~200ocken hab ich ja scho ne weile aufm schirm gehabt, der 24er mit seiner 16:10 auflösung is halt auch ned schlecht, aber sicherlich nen stückl teurer ^^ also die aktuellen dinger da.


----------



## Cayman XT (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (2'tes Update vom 12.07.2011)*



DarkMo schrieb:


> najo, bis ich mir son ding leisten kann geht der mond eh noch öfters unter ^^ aber schonma thx für die info. hab mir mal die tests durchgelesen. den 23er für ~200ocken hab ich ja scho ne weile aufm schirm gehabt, der 24er mit seiner 16:10 auflösung is halt auch ned schlecht, aber sicherlich nen stückl teurer ^^ also die aktuellen dinger da.


 
Um ehrlich zu sein würde ich spätestens bei dem Preis vom U2410 bisschen draufsparen und versuchen den U2711 zu holen (Ist vom Erlebnis her ne ganz andere Liga. Aber auch ca. 50% teurer x)...).

'XT


----------



## Cayman XT (22. Juli 2011)

Update: 22.07.2011

Preise und vollständige Specs vorhanden...

'XT

2'tes Update: 22.07.2011

Großes Bilderupdate:

(Quelle: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=320-2676)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rest... (auf Grund der 15 Bilder Grenze )


----------



## Cayman XT (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 22.07.2011)*

... im zweiten Post:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=320-2676)

MfG


----------



## Cayman XT (4. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 22.07.2011)*

Update: 4.08.2011

UK-Preis vorhanden.

'XT


----------



## butter_milch (4. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 4.08.2011)*

Mich kann das neue, abgerundete Design überhaupt nicht überzeugen. Wird nur der U2412M so aussehen, oder auch die anderen beiden Modelle? Das alte, eckige Design (auf den untersten Bildern im ersten Post zu sehen) gefällt mir immer noch am besten.

Trotzdem interessiert er mich, allein wegen der Auflösung, welche man nur noch selten findet. Für ~300€ würde ich ihn kaufen.


----------



## Cayman XT (4. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 4.08.2011)*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Wird nur der U2412M so aussehen, oder auch die anderen beiden Modelle?


 
Das ist noch nicht bekannt. Kannst bei einer neuen Modellreihe aber davon ausgehen, dass alle Modelle dem gleichen Design folgen.



butter_milch schrieb:


> Für ~300€ würde ich ihn kaufen.



Dells UVP liegt bei 399$. Die Frage ist, ob der Preis 1:1 übernommen wird (399€). Ob das ganze bei Online-Shops dann geringer ausfällt, weiß ich persönlich nicht. Dafür wäre die Handhabung beim Release vom U2410 interessant.

'XT


----------



## Cayman XT (6. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 4.08.2011)*

Update: 5.8.11

PRAD weist auf Test hin.

'XT


----------



## skuttner (6. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 5.8.11)*

hm, also auf der webseite von dell (deutschland) kann man den monitor für 289 + mwst schon bestellen, er kommt mit mwst auf einen preis von 343,91. der versand ist kostenlos und soll laut dell in 5 bis 7 tagen erfolgen.

quelle: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=609031&~ck=baynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0


----------



## Cayman XT (7. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 5.8.11)*



skuttner schrieb:


> hm, also auf der webseite von dell (deutschland) kann man den monitor für 289 + mwst schon bestellen, er kommt mit mwst auf einen preis von 343,91. der versand ist kostenlos und soll laut dell in 5 bis 7 tagen erfolgen.
> 
> quelle: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=609031&~ck=baynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0


 
Vielen Dank, werd' ich gleich mal in die News eintragen .

'XT


----------



## butter_milch (11. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 7.8.11)*

Dell UltraSharp U2412M, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Top-Modell ist endlich bei Geizhals gelistet. Das mit Abstand günstigste Angebot beträgt geradeeinmal 309,90€ 

Wenn das Gerät verglichen mit anderen Modellen von Dell nicht so ******** aussehen würde. Aber naja, gibt schlimmeres. Hier stehen auf jeden Fall die Werte im Vordergrund.


----------



## Patze (13. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 7.8.11)*



butter_milch schrieb:


> [...]Wenn das Gerät verglichen mit anderen Modellen von Dell nicht so ******** aussehen würde. Aber naja, gibt schlimmeres. Hier stehen auf jeden Fall die Werte im Vordergrund.


 
Da bin ich auch etwas enttäuscht von Dell. Das vorherige Design hat mir sehr gut gefallen und hat die Monitore zu quasi (fast) perfekte Bildschirme abgerundet. Schließlich ist das Design bei Monitore eben nicht nebensächlich - zumindest nicht für mich. Hingegen bei einem Netzteil sind Äußerlichkeiten zweitrangig. Wer weiß wie die anderen neue Modelle von Dell werden. Aber wenn er direkt "real" vor einem steht, ist dann doch das noch mal was anderes als Bilder. Und so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht im Vergleich zu den meisten sonst noch auf dem Markt erhältlichen Bildschirmen.


----------



## Cayman XT (14. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 7.8.11)*

Danke @butter_milch ...

Update: 14.08.2011

€-Shoppreis(e) und vollständiges Review vorhanden.

Edit: Video verfügbar.

'XT


----------



## Patze (16. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (2'tes Update vom 14.8.11)*

Eventuell kann man über den Thread im Prad-Forum was neues erfahren:DELL U2412M: Neuer ergonomischer Büromonitor auch zum Spielen bestens geeignet - Dell - PRAD Foren
Für 289 Euro exklusive MwSt. auf der offiziellen Dell Seite.*

Photos:

http://watchmonoblog.blog71.fc2.com/blog-entry-1474.html + Update

http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?p=58442616 + Update

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1037563881 + Update

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1615513&page=31 **+ Update

*Ich finde die neuen Modell nicht ganz so "stylisch" wie die vorherigen, fast schon unschön billig wirken die neuen. Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir deswegen später zwei von den alten 24 Zöller kaufe.
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Der Dell U2311H wird wohl kaum noch hergestellt und wohl gerade abverkauft. Das erklärt wohl auch den kurzfristig sehr niedrigen Preis,  der jetzt aber ein Sprung nach oben macht, weil die letzten Exemplare  verkauft werden. Also, wer noch kaufen will dann jetzt! Der neue U2312HM  als  Nachfolger ist auf der Dell Seite gelistet: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23" Monitor with LED Details

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisv...h/eu/129339855


----------



## Patze (18. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (2'tes Update vom 14.8.11)*

Sorry, Doppelpost...Bitte löschen.


----------



## Cayman XT (29. August 2011)

*AW: Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (2'tes Update vom 14.8.11)*

Das mit dem U2311H/U2312HM wollte ich letztens noch posten, aber da hat sich nach Fertigstellung meines Beitrags der PC aufgehängt - und das gerade wo ich auf Speichern drücken wollte . Danke, dass du dir die Zeit dafür genommen hast. Werde 'nen Link zu deinem Beitrag in der News einfügen .

Update: 29.08.2011

Bilder vom U2412M, sowie Infos und €-Preis vom U2312HM. Außerdem mehrere Reviews...

'XT


----------

